# Suspend to RAM:  Kernel 4.4.26 funktioniert. 4.12.12 nicht

## Erdie

Auf meinem Rechner bringt Suspend to RAM mit Kernel 4.12.12 den Rechner beim Aufwachen zum Einfrieren, der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.Mit Kernel 4.4.26 funktioniert alles problemlos. 

Ich habe den Kernel mittels oldconfig eingerichtet und dabei keine Änderungen am powermanagement gemacht. Es fragt sich wie man das Problem jetzt debuggen kann wenn bei Aufwachen nichts mehr geht. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man als erstes nachschauen könnte? Der Nvidia Treiber ist auf Version 387.22.Ich habe dazu bisher noch keinen bug gefunden.

----------

## michael_w

Zumindest im syslog müsste doch etwas stehen, oder?

----------

## Erdie

Es scheint nichts dort zu stehen. Ich muß den Kernel allerdings nochmal booten und das ganze nochmal testen weil ich mir über die Zeit nicht mehr ganz im Klaren bin. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bleibt der syslog aber einfach stehen. Aber das teste ich nochmal.

----------

## Erdie

```

Dec 12 08:13:31 kellerkind sshd[3483]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Dec 12 08:13:31 kellerkind cron[3520]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 12 08:13:31 kellerkind kernel: nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-1a80ab65-e574-3c9d-56d2-2565a2d37f87) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind sddm-helper[3572]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_systemd.so): /lib64/security/pam_systemd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind sddm-helper[3572]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_systemd.so

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind sddm-helper[3572]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib64/security/pam_elogind.so): /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind sddm-helper[3572]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib64/security/pam_elogind.so

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind sddm-helper[3572]: pam_unix(sddm-greeter:session): session opened for user sddm by (uid=0)

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link up

Dec 12 08:13:32 kellerkind kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Dec 12 08:13:33 kellerkind ifplugd(eth0)[3149]: Link beat detected.

Dec 12 08:13:33 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' (using servicehelper)

Dec 12 08:13:33 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2'

Dec 12 08:13:33 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UPower' (using servicehelper)

Dec 12 08:13:33 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UPower'

Dec 12 08:13:34 kellerkind ifplugd(eth0)[3149]: Executing '/etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action eth0 up'.

Dec 12 08:13:34 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1a:98:64:c4:bc:ae:c5:75:a1:82

Dec 12 08:13:34 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: IAID 50:50:e2:8d

Dec 12 08:13:35 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Dec 12 08:13:35 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.109

Dec 12 08:13:35 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: probing address 192.168.1.109/24

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3801]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:auth): (null): pam_sm_authenticate

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3801]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:setcred): pam_kwallet5: pam_sm_setcred

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3801]: pam_unix(sddm:session): session opened for user martin by (uid=0)

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3801]: pam_ck_connector(sddm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3801]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:session): pam_kwallet5: pam_sm_open_session

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3801]: pam_kwallet5(sddm:session): pam_kwallet5: final socket path: /tmp/kwallet5_martin.socket

Dec 12 08:13:39 kellerkind sddm-helper[3572]: pam_unix(sddm-greeter:session): session closed for user sddm

Dec 12 08:13:40 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.109 for 86400 seconds

Dec 12 08:13:40 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: adding route to 192.168.1.0/24

Dec 12 08:13:40 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: eth0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1

Dec 12 08:13:40 kellerkind dhcpcd[3798]: forked to background, child pid 3839

Dec 12 08:13:43 kellerkind ifplugd(eth0)[3149]: Program executed successfully.

Dec 12 08:13:46 kellerkind polkitd[3025]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1 (system bus name :1.12 [/usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.UTF-8)

Dec 12 08:13:47 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper' (using servicehelper)

Dec 12 08:13:47 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.discretegpuhelper'

Dec 12 08:13:47 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Dec 12 08:13:48 kellerkind dbus[2938]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Dec 12 08:13:48 kellerkind /hp-systray[4097]: hp-systray[4097]: error: option -s not recognized

Dec 12 08:13:49 kellerkind dhcpcd[3839]: eth0: no IPv6 Routers available

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind syslog-ng[2849]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.7.3'

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind dbus[2814]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind polkitd[2895]: Started polkitd version 0.113

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind polkitd[2895]: Loading rules from directory /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind polkitd[2895]: Loading rules from directory /usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind polkitd[2895]: Finished loading, compiling and executing 4 rules

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind dbus[2814]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind polkitd[2895]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 on the system bus

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw failed with error -2

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168f-1.fw (-2)

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind kernel: r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

Dec 12 08:17:13 kellerkind ifplugd(eth0)[3016]: ifplugd 0.28 initializing.

```

Leider sehe ich nichts. Ich habe den Rechner um 8:14 in den Schlaf versetzt. Bei Aufwachen poltert das DVD Laufwerk, der Lüfter fährt hoch und die Bildschirme sind schwarz. Tastatur ist abgehängt (Numlock schaltet nicht) und ich kann nur noch ausschalten. Ich vermute eine Nvidia Problem. Kann jemand bestätigen, dass diese Kernel - Nvidia Treiberversion funktioniert?

----------

## LuxJux

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  Der Nvidia Treiber ist auf Version 387.22.Ich habe dazu bisher noch keinen bug gefunden.

 

Geht mit Radeon/ATI auch nicht. Scheint wohl nicht der Graphiktreiber zu sein.

Desweswegen ist auf Desktop2 immer ein vlc-video (stopped) an. (Muß den Monitor dann zwar immer per Hand ausschalten)

NUM-Lock funktioniert hier auch nicht, zum wiederaufwachen....oder Maus...oder STRG

Edit: kernel 4.14.8-gentoo-r1

----------

